# Old School Competition at Clitheroe Golf Club



## Crow (Feb 18, 2017)

One or two will already know that I like to get out on the course with vintage clubs, as can be seen from the old school set in my signature (some cheeky so and so's might say that both sets of clubs are vintage) and I believe that there are a few others on here who are also keen on giving the older clubs an outing.

Hopefully you'll be as thrilled as I was to see the "Historic Golf Open Competition" this summer at Clitheroe Golf Club.
Clitheroe is a very nice looking course that has been used for Open qualifying, you'll get to play this *classic James Braid course for just Â£25.*

For those worried about making an investment in clubs that you might rarely use, *sets of clubs are available to hire for the day at just Â£15.*

It's on Tuesday 18th July, take a look and try something different, there's no feeling like flushing a persimmon driver down the middle of the fairway!

See link below, I've booked a 13.10 tee time.

http://www.clitheroegolfclub.com/visitors/visitor_tee_booking/


----------



## fundy (Feb 18, 2017)

nice track clitheroe, too far for me Nick but enjoy


----------



## Crow (Feb 18, 2017)

fundy said:



			nice track clitheroe, too far for me Nick but enjoy
		
Click to expand...

It's a fair hike for me too Steve but there aren't many opens like this one so I'll make the trip.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 18, 2017)

I fancied a bit of this after you did a meet last year, so thought I'd keep an eye out for some clubs, but havent got any yet. Still keeping an eye out though.

A weekday game rules me out for this though.


----------



## louise_a (Feb 19, 2017)

I like Clitheroe and could quite fancy this.


----------



## Crow (Feb 19, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			I fancied a bit of this after you did a meet last year, so thought I'd keep an eye out for some clubs, but havent got any yet. Still keeping an eye out though.

A weekday game rules me out for this though.
		
Click to expand...

Can't you take a day's holiday Pete? 
Â£40 including club hire, got to be worth it!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 19, 2017)

Crow said:



			Can't you take a day's holiday Pete? 
Â£40 including club hire, got to be worth it!
		
Click to expand...

Already struggling this year for hols. RSG/RCP, Sunningdale, probable NI trip, Verona, Copenhagen and 2 more hols still to book.

If I do manage to get an olde worlde set and you do another one on a weekend, I may be up for it though.:thup:


----------



## louise_a (Feb 19, 2017)

Nick, I take it you are the one person booked so far at 13.10, so if I enter I just take up another of the slots at that time.


----------



## Crow (Feb 19, 2017)

louise_a said:



			Nick, I take it you are the one person booked so far at 13.10, so if I enter I just take up another of the slots at that time.
		
Click to expand...

That's right Louise!

Are you thinking of hiring or buying?
Sets are fairly easy to find on ebay, you might have to buy woods and irons separate though.


----------



## Crow (Feb 19, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Already struggling this year for hols. RSG/RCP, Sunningdale, probable NI trip, Verona, Copenhagen and 2 more hols still to book.

If I do manage to get an olde worlde set and you do another one on a weekend, I may be up for it though.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Good stuff, hopefully I'll sort something out.
(You're a busy man!)


----------



## Crow (Feb 19, 2017)

These are all around your neck of the woods:

Â£30 or best offer, I reckon you'd get either of these for Â£15 or less if you collected.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SET-OF-GOLF-CLUBS-/122348506318?hash=item1c7c8a0cce:g:tQIAAOSwGtRX1Gae
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SET-OF-GOLF-CLUBS-/122353365968?hash=item1c7cd433d0:g:3u0AAOSw-kdX1Gdc

Jack Nicklaus, complete with head covers, fancy these myself.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Set-Of-Go...690379?hash=item4b111d750b:g:KkYAAOSwU-pXrcRh

These are  made for you Pete!
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/golf-club...749272?hash=item1ec1b2f358:g:TR4AAOSwdGFYnOG1


----------



## louise_a (Feb 19, 2017)

Its a shame I threw my mums old clubs out a couple of years ago.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Feb 20, 2017)

Great idea! I'm travelling Up North that week for The Open at Royal Birkdale so may give this a go. Think I've got enough Jack Nicklaus persimmon clubs in the garage to make a full set, otherwise I'll look to hire on the day. 

My swing fits the bill anyway...:swing:


----------



## Crow (Feb 20, 2017)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Great idea! I'm travelling Up North that week for The Open at Royal Birkdale so may give this a go. Think I've got enough Jack Nicklaus persimmon clubs in the garage to make a full set, otherwise I'll look to hire on the day. 

My swing fits the bill anyway...:swing:
		
Click to expand...

Be great to see you there!

I'd like to say get your name down quick before all the places are gone but there doesn't seem to be much of a rush at the moment.


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 20, 2017)

Had I still been in England I would have been all over this again.   last years old school meet was a lot of fun.  My bullseye putter is now a permanent fixture in my normal golf bag. 


Clithero is a lovely course.  The greens were super quick and baked last year.  A real challenge.  Enjoy folks.  Hope you guys and gals get a good turn out.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 20, 2017)

Crow said:



			These are all around your neck of the woods:

Â£30 or best offer, I reckon you'd get either of these for Â£15 or less if you collected.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SET-OF-GOLF-CLUBS-/122348506318?hash=item1c7c8a0cce:g:tQIAAOSwGtRX1Gae
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SET-OF-GOLF-CLUBS-/122353365968?hash=item1c7cd433d0:g:3u0AAOSw-kdX1Gdc

Jack Nicklaus, complete with head covers, fancy these myself.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Set-Of-Go...690379?hash=item4b111d750b:g:KkYAAOSwU-pXrcRh

These are  made for you Pete!
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/golf-club...749272?hash=item1ec1b2f358:g:TR4AAOSwdGFYnOG1

Click to expand...

My God, with a 2 iron, as well. I bet that rattles through your bones when you dont catch it right.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 20, 2017)

Crow said:



			One or two will already know that I like to get out on the course with vintage clubs, as can be seen from the old school set in my signature (some cheeky so and so's might say that both sets of clubs are vintage) and I believe that there are a few others on here who are also keen on giving the older clubs an outing.

Hopefully you'll be as thrilled as I was to see the "Historic Golf Open Competition" this summer at Clitheroe Golf Club.
Clitheroe is a very nice looking course that has been used for Open qualifying, you'll get to play this *classic James Braid course for just Â£25.*

For those worried about making an investment in clubs that you might rarely use, *sets of clubs are available to hire for the day at just Â£15.*

It's on Tuesday 18th July, take a look and try something different, there's no feeling like flushing a persimmon driver down the middle of the fairway!

See link below, I've booked a 13.10 tee time.

http://www.clitheroegolfclub.com/visitors/visitor_tee_booking/

Click to expand...

Nick, When are clubs classed as vintage? Is there any particular rules to age, materials etc


----------



## Crow (Feb 20, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Nick, When are clubs classed as vintage? Is there any particular rules to age, materials etc
		
Click to expand...

Hi Paul, the definition is pretty loose and there are no written classifications as far as I'm aware, the idea is to encourage people to give it a go.

As long as the woods are wooden (laminated should be fine, they'd better be as that's what I'm taking!), irons are of a blade type from the 1980s or earlier and the putter is also 1980s or older then I don't think you'll have any problems.

Graphite shafts would be frowned upon. 

The intention is for all to have an enjoyable day, they'll even accept players using modern gear if that's what you really want to play, but you can do that anywhere and it rather defeats the object.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 20, 2017)

Crow said:



			Hi Paul, the definition is pretty loose and there are no written classifications as far as I'm aware, the idea is to encourage people to give it a go.

As long as the woods are wooden (laminated should be fine, they'd better be as that's what I'm taking!), irons are of a blade type from the 1980s or earlier and the putter is also 1980s or older then I don't think you'll have any problems.

Graphite shafts would be frowned upon. 

The intention is for all to have an enjoyable day, they'll even accept players using modern gear if that's what you really want to play, but you can do that anywhere and it rather defeats the object.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, already got a couple of woods then, might have to start looking for some irons,&#128515;


----------



## Crow (Feb 20, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Cheers, already got a couple of woods then, might have to start looking for some irons,ðŸ˜ƒ
		
Click to expand...

Iron sets are pretty easy to find for ridiculously low prices if you're prepared to collect, just search ebay using the nearest first filter.

Collect from Nottingham, buy it now for 99p, lovely set of Pinseeker irons
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Set-of-pi...091103?hash=item3adade16df:g:sqgAAOSwCU1Yq2WZ

Range Master, 3 to SW, Â£5, collect from Herts
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Golf-Set-...627818?hash=item41be5ccfea:g:SowAAOSw32lYoG4P


----------



## Bigfoot (Feb 21, 2017)

I have just booked the third slot at 13.10 . I just have to arrange to borrow the curved hickory shafted putter from my mate now.


----------



## Crow (Feb 21, 2017)

Bigfoot said:



			I have just booked the third slot at 13.10 . I just have to arrange to borrow the curved hickory shafted putter from my mate now.
		
Click to expand...

Nice one Mark! :thup:

It doesn't have to be a hickory putter this time but nobody will complain if that's what you want to use.


----------



## louise_a (Feb 21, 2017)

I have booked the final place.


----------



## Crow (Feb 21, 2017)

louise_a said:



			I have booked the final place.
		
Click to expand...

Nice one Louise, let's start filling the next slot folks.


----------



## Crow (Mar 20, 2017)

I know that a lot of you are really keen to enter this but need a little encouragement when it comes to buying the gear so here's a few tasty sets at *extremely *reasonable prices:
(See first post for details if you've forgotten about the day already...)

If you're unsure where your manufacturer loyalties lie then this is the set for you, it even comes with a cap damn it!
Location = Coventry
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/set-of-go...070040?hash=item5444d51c98:g:7j0AAOSwj85YPJva

A gorgeous set of matched Wilson woods.
Location =High Wycombe
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Wilson-12...879097?hash=item23804546b9:g:IPEAAOSwB-1YurGC

A beautiful ladies set of Wilson Patty Berg.
Location = Weymouth
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ladies-Go...645306?hash=item3add676a3a:g:rewAAOSwTM5Y0DxL

Pinseeker irons, a Donnay trolley and a classic bag, what's not to like!
Location = Royston
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Golf-Club...360331?hash=item3d362466cb:g:H78AAOSwCGVX7~B4

Another ladies set, not much information on these but I bet they're the business.
Location = Durham
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/golf-clubs-full-set-/182489646074?hash=item2a7d3b03fa:g:vHkAAOSwCU1YyGCy

Wilson Sam Snead, you'll wonder why you ever bothered with that modern rubbish, I'm tempted by these myself.
Location = Wirral
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Wilson-se...668179?hash=item21227efc13:g:sJoAAOSwTuJYtHZ2

Another mixed set, and you get two putters with this one!
Location = London
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SET-OF-GOLF-CLUBS-/122404942394?hash=item1c7fe7323a:g:nBoAAOSwa~BYZ-f9


I won a new set on the bay for myself this evening, I've never seen their like! Details to follow....


----------



## louise_a (Mar 21, 2017)

I havent got any yet but am hoping that one of the older members at my club has a set in their garage I can borrow.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jul 12, 2017)

My apologies but I have just withdrawn from this event.


----------



## Crow (Jul 12, 2017)

Bigfoot said:



			My apologies but I have just withdrawn from this event.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that Mark, hope everything is okay.


----------



## louise_a (Jul 14, 2017)

I played 9 holes with my old clubs this afternoon, have decided that  I cant hit the 1 wood, but managed to hit the 3 wood pretty well off the tee. I hit a couple of greens in regulation so feeling better about not making a fool of myself on Tuesday.

Don't forget the putter you are lending me


----------



## Crow (Jul 14, 2017)

louise_a said:



			I played 9 holes with my old clubs this afternoon, have decided that  I cant hit the 1 wood, but managed to hit the 3 wood pretty well off the tee. I hit a couple of greens in regulation so feeling better about not making a fool of myself on Tuesday.

Don't forget the putter you are lending me 

Click to expand...

Good going! 
I make a fool of myself in every competition, old school or modern, so don't worry about that.
The Joyce Wethered is in my bag in readiness.

I took my old clubs out this afternoon, started with net pars on the first two holes then shoved my tee shot OB on the third, about half a dozen points on the rest of the front nine but I played the back nine much better. 

I'm also struggling with the driver, might put in a spare as there's space in my bag.


----------



## Crow (Jul 14, 2017)

Here she is!


----------



## louise_a (Jul 17, 2017)

Looking forward to tomorrow, it should be fun, not sure about the par 3 5th over the pond though!


----------



## Crow (Jul 17, 2017)

louise_a said:



			Looking forward to tomorrow, it should be fun, not sure about the par 3 5th over the pond though!
		
Click to expand...

Me too, I'd not looked closely at the website, you've got me worried now....
But I did take the clubs out for a knock this evening and was hitting them pretty damned good!


----------



## louise_a (Jul 18, 2017)

I had a great afternoon at Clitheroe with Nick, who incidentally hits the classic clubs so well. I have to be honest I struggled off the tee, on at least half a dozen occasions I didn't get the ball past the rough off the tee, I did hit the occasional good one but got no consistency. I did better off the grass, the putter was a revelation, just a thin blade, again quite a mixture of success or lack off, I did hole a few nice ones but also 4 putted twice. Despite a nice run of 15 points over nine holes in the middle of the round I only managed 22 in total. Nick did a lot better scoring 30, only 2 behind the winner of our category.

Some of the chaps playing with hickories also looked the part in plus fours and ties and wool jackets, but they must have been roasting.

I declined Nicks offer to buy my clubs and I will have another next year if the hold the comp again.


----------



## Crow (Jul 18, 2017)

Agreed Louise, a cracking afternoon and great fun, I wish there were a few more of these comps, no pressure, just go out and enjoy yourself and your score is secondary.

A little more practice with your clubs and you'll be getting away from the tee and scoring big time.

Happy with my score but two blobbed holes cost me. The par 4 11th where I ballooned my drive into trees left, tried to punch out but hit a tree and almost took my head off with the rebound, ended up 20 yards further back and took two more to get out the trees. Then the par 5 13th, I was in good position after two but pushed my approach into the bunker where I had a bit of a meltdown, taking four to get out.  (I had shots on both holes as well :angry

Here's looking forward to next year where hopefully we'll get a few more from the forum playing.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jul 19, 2017)

Good to hear that you both had a good day


----------



## chellie (Jul 31, 2017)

Bumping up as you can now book for 2nd September 2018 on their website.


----------

